# 26+ & Never Been in a Relationship? Let's Share Stories.



## existential (Mar 10, 2016)

... Apparently it's not unusual!

Share your stories?

I'm 28/female who has never dated, never kissed a guy, etc. 
Felt for a long time that something was wrong with me, but if you looked at my life on paper it looks like I've got my sh*t together. Just not meeting the right people, I guess.

I'm trying apps now, but I just hate all the texting back & forth with random people. More focused on building success in other areas of my life and when it comes to a relationship, I guess it'll happen when it happens (might be 38).

Anyone else in a similar situation? What steps are you taking?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm 28, soon to be 29, and never been in a relationship. I feel the same way about the point of having my sh*t together and not meeting the right people as well.

In fact, I recently made the mistake of pursuing a girl who kept leading me on but wasn't interested enough to date me for a really long time. The situation got so toxic that I finally woke up and moved on. It kind of wore me out, so right now I'm not doing anything big. I just want to focus on being happy regardless of whether or not I'm spending time with women.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

26 and wish I was dead. Other people greatly helped take away my chances. Now I'm distraught and miserable, also a loner. It's my own fault too since I've not tried either. I might be doomed in terms of relationships I'm not sure. Doesn't help that I still look 15 either.


----------



## existential (Mar 10, 2016)

MrQuiet76 said:


> I'm 28, soon to be 29, and never been in a relationship. I feel the same way about the point of having my sh*t together and not meeting the right people as well.
> 
> In fact, I recently made the mistake of pursuing a girl who kept leading me on but wasn't interested enough to date me for a really long time. The situation got so toxic that I finally woke up and moved on. It kind of wore me out, so right now I'm not doing anything big. I just want to focus on being happy regardless of whether or not I'm spending time with women.


Oh man, that last part - totally understand. Feel the same way about a guy I was into who was very hot & cold and on the tail-end of getting over it (it's been like 2 years!).

Just keep doing what you do and focus on other aspects of your life. Focus on your interests and what makes you happy and you will come across more and more people that are aligned to you. And *hopefully* that will lead to something!


----------



## existential (Mar 10, 2016)

Kyama3 said:


> 26 and wish I was dead. Other people greatly helped take away my chances. Now I'm distraught and miserable, also a loner. It's my own fault too since I've not tried either. I might be doomed in terms of relationships I'm not sure. Doesn't help that I still look 15 either.


It helps to know that you're not the only one and that other people are in the same situation as well. I have really bad days too and have to remember that life is a lot more than being in a relationship. Read this article. 

Push yourself to try meeting new people and making more friends! *That's the first step. *


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

39 and have never been in a relationship.

Not taking any steps because my anxiety is too crippling, I have other more pressing issues, and there are no men who would want me. :/



MrQuiet76 said:


> .


Hey you! Long time no see!


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

existential said:


> Oh man, that last part - totally understand. Feel the same way about a guy I was into who was very hot & cold and on the tail-end of getting over it (it's been like 2 years!).
> 
> Just keep doing what you do and focus on other aspects of your life. Focus on your interests and what makes you happy and you will come across more and more people that are aligned to you. And *hopefully* that will lead to something!


Ugghh, I feel bad to hear that you went through a similar situation. It's been brutal for me, but I think it will probably just take time for both of us to heal from it (regardless of how long it takes!)

But thank you for the advice and kind words!! I know I've spent far to long being negative about it, so I just want to try to be positive regardless of the circumstances. I hope you can do the same! And hopefully a little while down the road, we will be on here sharing success stories


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

tehuti88 said:


> 39 and have never been in a relationship.
> 
> Not taking any steps because my anxiety is too crippling, I have other more pressing issues, and there are no men who would want me. :/
> 
> Hey you! Long time no see!


Tehuti!! Likewise! I'm glad that you remembered me! hahahaha. I hope you're doing well 

Hang in there! Even with struggles with the relationship aspects of life, don't forget that you are a good person!! It would be nice to be in a relationship, but we don't need others to be happy (I'm working on getting that through my head at least lol)


----------



## existential (Mar 10, 2016)

tehuti88 said:


> 39 and have never been in a relationship.
> 
> Not taking any steps because my anxiety is too crippling, I have other more pressing issues, and there are no men who would want me. :/
> 
> Hey you! Long time no see!


Crippling anxiety, we all know the feeling!

It is unfair when you see other people who seem to have it so easy in life and find 'the one' while others struggle. But I'm starting to realize that being in a relationship is not the be-all and end-all of living a good-quality life, you just have to make your own meaning.

Crossing my fingers for you and hope that you are working through your issues!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm not interested in relationships anymore.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm not longer making any attempts. At this point I'm old enough to realize it's just not going to happen. Maybe one day I'll feel like trying again, but for now I'm trying to learn to live without women.


----------



## PineconeMachine (Jan 17, 2012)

Like others have already said: Crippling anxiety is, well, crippling. I'll be 34 years old in a couple of days and I've never been in a relationship either. I've always been too shy, ashamed, intimidated, embarrassed, awkward, unconfident, etc. etc. What really sucks is listening to all the people around me talk about dating, girlfriends, wives, and so on, at work. It just makes me feel even more abnormal than i already do.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Not much to say, haven't felt the need. I'm just not romantic, nor do I have much of a sex drive towards other people. I think my instincts are out oh whack, plus being as reclusive as I could from at least age 12 must have stunted my socialization process. It's for the best, I think. I feel free of something that the rest of the world is obsessed with. Something that supposedly hinders judgment and reasoning. And apparently most relationships come to an end, either that or they get married (absolutely pointless imo) and usually end up unhappy. Doesn't sound like I'm missing out on much.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

existential said:


> ... Apparently it's not unusual!
> 
> Share your stories?
> 
> ...


ONLINE DATING. Okcupid, eHarmony. Give it a shot. My brother found his wife and is getting married in October on Okcupid. I kid you not.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

45 and have never been in a relationship. Never tried getting a relationship.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm not romantic, nor know how to date. I also don't ask random girls out in a hope that they will say yes.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

26 here

Generally confused about my sexual orientation and emotional capabilities. Went on a date this past week which seemed great, but she later told me I seemed nervous so I imagine that's going to end real fast. I think I just tried it just to see if I could do it, but I think I'll crawl back into my hole now.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

ravens said:


> 45 and have never been in a relationship. Never tried getting a relationship.


It's never too late to try a dating website. My brother met and married a girl in less than 2 years on OkCupid.com coming from eHarmony.com


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

Cyclonic said:


> 26 here
> 
> Generally confused about my sexual orientation and emotional capabilities. Went on a date this past week which seemed great, but she later told me I seemed nervous so I imagine that's going to end real fast. I think I just tried it just to see if I could do it, but I think I'll crawl back into my hole now.


I never questioned my sexual orientation, but I'm still a never been kissed virgin at 29, but God introduced me to a blessed girl when I was hospitalized one month ago for bipolar disorder.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

VC132 said:


> I never questioned my sexual orientation, but I'm still a never been kissed virgin at 29, but God introduced me to a blessed girl when I was hospitalized one month ago for bipolar disorder.


Just to clarify here, I've always been in a murky area between hetero- and a- sexuality. I don't know if I can phrase this right, it's a general confusion of whether I'm attracted to women or just attracted to the thought of women in a socially-indoctrinated kind of way.

I haven't completely given up yet, so I'll see how things go. I'm willing to keep communication open if she is, I'd love to continue talking with her, even as just a friend, but whatever she decides I'll ultimately have to accept. I decided to truly express my feelings toward her (nothing dramatic, more along the lines of "I respect you") in what I view as a last-ditch effort. Even if it backfires, I really have nothing to lose, I'll just go back to being happily single. Whatever happens...happens, but I won't let it consume my mind or my life.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

Cyclonic said:


> Just to clarify here, I've always been in a murky area between hetero- and a- sexuality. I don't know if I can phrase this right, it's a general confusion of whether I'm attracted to women or just attracted to the thought of women in a socially-indoctrinated kind of way.
> 
> I haven't completely given up yet, so I'll see how things go. I'm willing to keep communication open if she is, I'd love to continue talking with her, even as just a friend, but whatever she decides I'll ultimately have to accept. I decided to truly express my feelings toward her (nothing dramatic, more along the lines of "I respect you") in what I view as a last-ditch effort. Even if it backfires, I really have nothing to lose, I'll just go back to being happily single. Whatever happens...happens, but I won't let it consume my mind or my life.


I really like what you said about going back to being happily single and taking what God gives us. I am still going through that. In my mind, God created this girl I met specifically and exclusively for me, so I'm still going back and forth in my head about if she's "The One" for me.

I really hope your relationship works out in your favor, which it always does, because there are learning opportunities around every corner (whether the emotions are hurt or happiness)


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Cyclonic said:


> 26 here
> 
> Generally confused about my sexual orientation and emotional capabilities. Went on a date this past week which seemed great, but she later told me I seemed nervous so I imagine that's going to end real fast. I think I just tried it just to see if I could do it, but I think I'll crawl back into my hole now.


So.... :mushy I guess date #2 is around the corner.

Well this turned out to be whole lot of unnecessary stress. Turns out I just over think way too ****ing much... my brain will be the death of me.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

32... never been on a date, flirted with, kissed, or seen any slightest sign that someone might like me. My ****, however, is very loose.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

There is also the distance problem. First cute girl that shows up at my house wins me. 

The quote below sums it up nicely.


----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

existential said:


> ... Apparently it's not unusual!
> 
> Share your stories?
> 
> ...


i turned 28 recently and i still haven't had a girlfriend yet


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Anyone here never hug or kiss anyone either yet too? I feel old lately. I have to foce myself to try and date regardless of having no friends or really anything going in my life at all. It's sooooo hard to push myself because I'm used to silence and not even any social life at all. I'm used to being indoors 95% of the time. I'm so pathetic.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

25. Never dated. Not really doing anything about it.


----------



## existential (Mar 10, 2016)

VC132 said:


> ONLINE DATING. Okcupid, eHarmony. Give it a shot. My brother found his wife and is getting married in October on Okcupid. I kid you not.


Yup, I'm trying a few apps now, just to get some experience.



Cyclonic said:


> So.... :mushy I guess date #2 is around the corner.
> 
> Well this turned out to be whole lot of unnecessary stress. Turns out I just over think way too ****ing much... my brain will be the death of me.


If you ever find out the secret to stop overthinking, please let me know how! I do the same, and it always messes me up 



Buckyx said:


> its not unusual for people on this forum *and other losers,* although I kissed few times and been in relationship for 3 days thats all for my life and it doesnt mean anything
> 
> never, once, few times.. same chit


Let's say we're not losers. We're different, a special breed. 



Kyama3 said:


> Anyone here never hug or kiss anyone either yet too? I feel old lately. I have to foce myself to try and date regardless of having no friends or really anything going in my life at all. It's sooooo hard to push myself because I'm used to silence and not even any social life at all. I'm used to being indoors 95% of the time. I'm so pathetic.


You should try joining a class, maybe try a Groupon for a cooking class or something to take that first step out of your house!


----------



## Markmeister (Mar 12, 2016)

23 here. Never even been on a date (virgin). Feel so weak b/c I don't have the courage to approach anyone, much less females, much less...God forbid... introduce myself... UGGGH! I feel I have nothing to offer a woman at my age b/c I have no life experience. I think they will just laugh at me and my awkwardness, immaturity, general strangeness... Can't make friends with anyone my age. I think if I stay this way, I will be alone for the rest of my life, but I want to change desperately... I just don't know how. Not enough Valium in the world to calm my anxiety. my obsessive perfectionism makes me feel as though I fail at everything I do, even if I do nearly perfectly; especially in social situations. I will not even leave the house on Valentine's Day b/c it's too painful to watch all of the couples, knowing I'm missing out. Trying so hard not to hate people for the gift of gab so many of them have. If it weren't for my dog, I think I'd jump off a ****ing bridge. Well...at least I know I'm not a total freak, since you all have the same problem.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Kyama3 said:


> Anyone here never hug or kiss anyone either yet too? I feel old lately. I have to foce myself to try and date regardless of having no friends or really anything going in my life at all. It's sooooo hard to push myself because I'm used to silence and not even any social life at all. I'm used to being indoors 95% of the time. I'm so pathetic.


I've never hugged or kissed anybody either. It does sound pathetic to be in my 40's and never done anything like that.


----------



## MargueriteShop (Jul 17, 2015)

hi.


so, you people who haven't had a relationship and are still trying, I would encourage you to look deep into your soul, and find the courage you need to make the change that will bring you into alignment with His will for you, and stop taking advice from the therapists and the parents and the 'friends' and the teachers, and the government and the dating sites.


you are beautiful people just because you are. and don't let anyone try to make you think otherwise.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm hindered by family issues, life threatening illness, and subsequent complications from both.
Fear is the mind killer.

If you aren't a cripple like me, you have no right to require someone to come to your door before you find love, although, with love being completely up to luck these days, it's not out of the question. Just order a lot of goods online and hope one of the shippers is attractive?

I'm sure, with all of my problems, the threat that you could die in a month if the economy collapses, you would have the courage to ask a girl out.
So let's switch bodies, you, a perfectly healthy energetic person, and me, someone with real problems.


----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

lots of guys in Japan like this


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

I can't even find simple friendship that lasts more than a week or 2 I shudder to think what will happen if I try to find romance.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's actually a good thing.....think about it.

Who wants divorces as a lifetime rap sheet?!

With our SA, would we really want to deal with all of the stuff, or should we wait until we have conquered enough of the SA to pursue.

.......as I have always said......

As the way we think about ourselves changes, the way we see things change and the healthier we become. The more healthy we are......the healthier people we attract.

Overcoming SA is a win-win.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> It's actually a good thing.....think about it.
> 
> Who wants divorces as a lifetime rap sheet?!
> 
> ...


Yeah, and what you said about divorce reminded me... I've never wanted to have a bunch of relationships or be w/ many guys. I think I'm only good for 1 or 2 relationships in my life, lol. I don't really think I would go over 5 relationships, unless I somehow became a radically different person.

I just wouldn't want the memories of a bunch of relationships that ultimately failed in my mind. I'd only get into a relationship if I thought the other person was the loyal type and won't drop me for someone else. I'd want them to hold the same views about relationships as me.

I don't know if I'll ever get into a relationship, though, lol. I'm not sure that a lot of guys want long term things or can even stay true to the person they are w/ anymore.


----------



## Cil (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm 28 and never had a real friendship or relationship. I don't trust people and when I'm around them if they don't hurt me or my feelings I end up hurting my own by building up great plans of what we could be or should be. I'm too hopeful for my own good. Life is just a let down because I set my bar too high and I pressure myself too much. I do not believe I was meant to be around people very long. It seems like everything I touch fizzles out within 2-4 months and then I find myself with a new set of people. I want long term relationships or so I tell myself but in reality it just doesn't happen. I don't normally like to be seen talking like this because I feel public image is always something you should fight to maintain in a positive manner but I will give in this time.

I don't want to draw attention to myself from SAS or anyone, I'm just responding to a thread on the internet and this is some of my story and a little of how I feel right this very moment. Good day.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

Mid 20's
Never had anything close to a 'relationship'.
But the thing is i've never really wanted one.
I didn't want one when I was young, because I hated any form of 'obligation' and I liked spending time by myself etc.
And now that i'm older, the concept is just ludicrous because I know that NOBODY would want a relationship with an unemployed guy with anxiety who can't drive and hasn't got his own place, lol 

However, I have had some sexual activity with a few girls, but quite a long time ago now. and that is at the TOP of my list of things that I need to somehow do more of, but as any guy with SA who doesn't look like a young Brad Pitt will tell you, it's nearly IMPOSSIBLE!! 
However, in my experience, my weaknesses (can't drive, no job, no place of my own etc) are not an issue when it comes to simply having sex with a girl you meet on a night out.

A 'relationship' will have to wait until i've got a driving licence and a place of my own, and ideally a crappy job. 2 of those things will likely never happen, though


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tea111red said:


> Yeah, and what you said about divorce reminded me... I've never wanted to have a bunch of relationships or be w/ many guys. I think I'm only good for 1 or 2 relationships in my life, lol. I don't really think I would go over 5 relationships, unless I somehow became a radically different person.
> 
> I just wouldn't want the memories of a bunch of relationships that ultimately failed in my mind. I'd only get into a relationship if I thought the other person was the loyal type and won't drop me for someone else. I'd want them to hold the same views about relationships as me.
> 
> *I don't know if I'll ever get into a relationship, though, lol. I'm not sure that a lot of guys want long term things or can even stay true to the person they are w/ anymore*.


 Too much baggage makes it like more the have to deal with later.

You might be surprised about the last statement. The key for the guys is know how to commit, and for ladies to find out about that as early as possible. Maturity goes a long way.


----------



## harletta (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

still guys guys are more at risk of being single, sexless this long than girls are


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I never really looked and I can barely have a 1-2 min conversation with a person, much less anything else. Most of the time, I like to be alone and do whatever I want without other people interfering.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I think there's a growing number of people out there who are falling into this category. We're still by far in a minority of people, being dateless well into our twenties and in my case, into my thirties, but I do take at least some comfort from the fact that I know I'm certainly not the only one.

Me? I turned 31 last week. I've also never dated, never kissed, never held hands and never even had a decent one-to-one conversation with a member of the opposite sex. As I keep on saying, I really am still back at the 'starting grid' in this race. I'm permanently stuck there, whilst everyone else of my age has stormed on ahead, finished the race, got their medals and went home again - more than a decade ago. I'm still sitting at the starting grid&#8230;still waiting for *a* turn. Never mind second, third, fourth, fifth, sixth e.t.c, which seems to be standard practice these days. 

I regularly go on about my plight of being a dateless virgin both here in my posts, in my blog section and now in related topics on my Wordpress blogsite (linked in my signature). It's a hot topic with me and I'll openly admit that this situation not only depresses me but feels as if it's ate away all my soul whilst I've waited for something, anything, to happen on this front.

The truth of the matter is that I know in my heart I wouldn't be good for anyone. As I've never been anything else other than single, I feel I would now seriously struggle to adapt to such a change. As a result, it's probably a blessing in disguise that I remain not only single, but also completely dateless. I already feel considerably out of my depth when I make my best efforts to simply get any sort of acknowledgement that I'm actually there in a room&#8230; As what's already been said earlier on in this thread, anxiety is truly crippling.

Last Saturday my one and only 'friend' (using that term loosely) accused me of "_never trying_" which only backs up my previous comments that no one even notices when I do try. I'm ignored by default. Also, I find that rich coming from him considering until new year, he hadn't seen me face to face for ten years prior&#8230;

Last month I discovered I found out I was accused of being "_gay_". Why? I went out to a social club with a few work colleagues and my friend come along. We were just sitting there, chatting about old times&#8230; I have no actual evidence of this accusation other than 'hearsay' comments after the event. So, what was I supposed to do? If I sit on my own, I'm classed as a 'creep'. If I sit with a friend, I'm considered gay. I don't have any female friends, so what exactly am I supposed to do? I'm told to go out more, so that's what I'm now doing. However when I do go out, it seems if I'm not with a lady, all sorts of false accusations are thrown at me&#8230; :no This is precisely what stopped me going out over a decade ago. The same old rubbish is happening to me again. I go out and nothing happens - other than ignorance or insults. For others? Friends and partners are gained&#8230;

This is why I have SA&#8230; I'm singled out from normality. :blank

It doesn't help with current social standards and expectations placed upon people to rush through all the relationship goals as early as possible. Especially where sex is concerned. It's rigged to make us feel bad about ourselves, rather than accepting that not everyone has the same easy paths open to them. People do struggle and they shouldn't be stigmatised or completely written off by society for 'falling behind' what's considered normal. If anything, questions need to be asked of those racing ahead and putting themselves up on pedestals. A bit of reverse physiology is needed to balance things up, in my opinion.


----------



## TreborHG9 (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm 22 and have never had a girlfriend or kissed. I remember back in high school when some girls did approach me telling me that they liked me but I was too shy to reply back and eventually they just moved on to other guys (so much for love huh) and I also thought my parents wouldn't approve of me dating at that age. I wish I could go back to that moment and said yes. I am in college now and there is a girl in my class that I am interested in and I sit next to her every single day but have only said about 2 sentences to her the whole semester because I just freeze when I'm around her. I feel like if I graduate college without a gf, that would be the end of me since I don't have any other way to meet them since I am not that outgoing. I know this girl is not dumb and I'm sure she already knows I have a crush on her because of how nervous I get around her specially. I think me being a different race from her doesn't really help either, shes white and I'm Hispanic, IDK. I guess shes probably waiting for me to MAN UP and ask her out but it is almost physically impossible for me to do that.

I wish that women could understand that I might be a bit awkward or shy at first, but once you give me the opportunity to get to know you and don't allow my awkwardness to pull you away, I can really become confident around you and be myself since I will feel more confortable. But women just see me as being shy, and they think that's just how I am in my everyday life and they move on to someone else. I don't want a gf like many guys just to "get laid". I just want someone to take walks with and go to the movies with and hopefully have a family with. IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK?


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Are chances mostly over if you're 26 and never dated? I've kissed and hugged a girl atleast, not including 2 random girls on the street one night many years ago. I put in zero effort and have a couple results, I just have no life/personality/nothing going on to share with a potential gf. What would we do? my life is sad and I don't know what I'd have to share.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

If you want a gf you just have to man up and ask a girl out. There's no magical secret to it.


----------



## TheChainTV (Apr 9, 2016)

30 Here, I try to go on dates but the person is always distracted by there cellphone and not contributiong to the meet up.. soo i guess ill just make and find 1 good friend out of the weeds of this country


----------



## debutante (Dec 29, 2009)

31 and never had a relationship. I've been on dates and other stuff. I started dating back in 2010 at 25. I was living alone and decided to have some fun. Best year ever. It did take some effort and I learned a lot over the years. I believe I'm so much more capable of a relationship than ever before. My major hangup used to be I coudln't tolerate anyone talking to me too long or contacting me a ot. Now I know how to give myself the space I need without pushing others away.


----------



## Ankaa (Apr 15, 2016)

I think having a gf is all about being confident and a risk-taker. I'm 29 old male, have been in relationship only once (dated about 3 months) when I was 26, before that had never even hold a girl's hand. I was lucky that my first and only gf liked me first and initiated the relationship. I was very shy and unconfident at the time. I remember she used to ask me to try to be more confident, talkative and open. The relationship didnt last long, we broke up, of course because of me. It took me a while to understand what my ex-gf really wanted from me. She wanted an ALPHA MAN! Recently, I decided to change completely - started working on me. Started going to gym, have fixed my tooth which made me look weird, bought a new car, filled up my wardrobe, did my first road trip which was very fun, started going out more etc I changed a lot and what I noticed was that people started showing more respect. Also I talked so many girls in last 3 -4 months but have not had a gf yet. What I figured is that if you want a gf/relationship change yourself - be more friendly, be honest - let people accept you as you are, be generous, try not be needy. Good luck!


----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

nubly said:


> If you want a gf you just have to man up and ask a girl out. There's no magical secret to it.


yup, the phrase i hate the most


----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

debutante said:


> 31 and never had a relationship. I've been on dates and other stuff. I started dating back in 2010 at 25. I was living alone and decided to have some fun. Best year ever. It did take some effort and I learned a lot over the years. I believe I'm so much more capable of a relationship than ever before. My major hangup used to be I coudln't tolerate anyone talking to me too long or contacting me a ot. Now I know how to give myself the space I need without pushing others away.


so you are a woman at 31 who has never had a boyfriend?


----------



## Sco (Aug 2, 2015)

24, sorry to intrude, but I never thought that are others in my position. My relationships till now were all platonic and when it started to get more serious I always backed down, I'm not interested in relationships (I don't know why because people around me have panic attacks if they are single for a day). I always think of guys and girls only in friendly terms, but it's hard with guys, they just start on telling me how beautiful I am, "beautiful angel" and other idiotic stuff, I'm not stupid, neither romantic, I cut off immediately with this kind of persons.


----------

